# Kicker Solo X 18



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

Old set up

















New vs old

















New SUB!!!!

















Some good size comparrisons:









































Herby our Bearded Dragon doesnt care much for it.









My wife is excited about it too.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

That trunk does not look like it has the needed air space for that sub.


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

HE CAN HOLD IT WAILL DRIVING. J/k :biggrin: nice woofer.


----------



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 15 2009, 08:11 AM~13582257
> *That trunk does not look like it has the needed air space for that sub.
> *


The kicker Site says it can be in a box as small as 5.5 cubes. My last set up was 6.5 cubes.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by herbyk_@Apr 16 2009, 12:07 AM~13591734
> *The kicker Site says it can be in a box as small as 5.5 cubes.  My last set up was 6.5 cubes.
> *


Doesn't look like you have that much space.......but go for it!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

solo x is the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

had plenty of space. came out to be 6.9 cubes internally. It was rough putting it together inside my trunk. This sub hits HARD and DEEP. here is some pics of the install














































Night time shot, my trunk light hits it just right.


----------



## FamousRR (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by herbyk_@Apr 19 2009, 12:02 AM~13619619
> *had plenty of space.  came out to be 6.9 cubes internally.  It was rough putting it together inside my trunk.  This sub hits HARD and DEEP.  here is some pics of the install
> 
> 
> ...



sick bro, these speakers are the shit. what amp you usin? also you should invest in some dynomat when you can. makes a huge diff. i was gonna do 2 of these in my suv but i would have had to reinforce the windshield and some crazy shit. so i did 4 15 l7 and 4 1500.1
shits pretty loud dynomat made a huge diff. my .02 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

Im only pushing a Audioque 2200. It hits hard, and if i had the money i would have a second AQ2200.  I need to upgrade the rest of my electricals first, then maybe dynamat.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

nice job.. 

im just wondering why you chose that firing direction... I've always gotten a decrease in sound quality and pressure when I try firing a sub up towards the trunk lid (after firing it towards the tail light ).. The only thing that increased was trunk rattle (of course the trunk lid goes completely out of control because all the goodness is escaping)..


you didnt get alot of flex from that box?


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

that sub would sound a lot better if it was in a ported box


----------



## FamousRR (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Apr 22 2009, 03:34 PM~13658207
> *that sub would sound a lot better if it was in a ported box
> *



x2


look at his trunk, you think he could go ported, no way!!


----------



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Apr 22 2009, 09:36 AM~13654445
> *nice job..
> 
> im just wondering why you chose that firing direction... I've always gotten a decrease in sound quality and pressure when I try firing a sub up towards the trunk lid (after firing it towards the tail light ).. The only thing that increased was trunk rattle (of course the trunk lid goes completely out of control because all the goodness is escaping)..
> ...


I chose that firing direction ONLY because i would have to make an odd shape box and have my sub in the middle of my trunk... My trunk isnt 18" tall in many areas. I get a lot of rattle, but you cant hear it too much when the bass hits hard. 



> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Apr 22 2009, 03:34 PM~13658207
> *that sub would sound a lot better if it was in a ported box
> *



It is a ported box. ports face forward. Total ports space 60" square by 14.5"(as recomended by Kicker) in a 6.9 cube box.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

mY bad... :thumbsup:


----------



## rs style (Feb 25, 2009)

how does it hit and what kind of amp are you running


----------



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

It hits deep. I'm only running a AQ2200. Who knows I might try to get a second one if I get the money. Hits a lot harder and deeper then my two 15" L7s.


----------



## biglou (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by herbyk_@Apr 15 2009, 12:46 AM~13581205
> *Old set up
> 
> 
> ...


are u selling the 15s and the box let me know homie


----------



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biglou_@May 14 2009, 07:30 AM~13883396
> *are u selling the 15s and the box let me know homie
> *



Sorry man I traded the 15" straight up for the Solo X 18". Sounded like a great deal to me. I took the box out and cut it down. I screwed up the design. But it's all good now. Hella louder then it was before. Now it's tuned to 35 hertz.


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by herbyk_@Apr 18 2009, 11:02 PM~13619619
> *had plenty of space.  came out to be 6.9 cubes internally.  It was rough putting it together inside my trunk.  This sub hits HARD and DEEP.  here is some pics of the install
> 
> 
> ...


  kool shit uffin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

i hook my homies cutty up with a single 15 inch solo with hydros check it out here are some pics of it and its at 3.25 cubic feet


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 27 2009, 11:01 PM~14022501
> *i hook my homies cutty up with a single 15 inch solo with hydros check it out here are some pics of it and its at 3.25 cubic feet
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 28 2009, 12:01 AM~14022501
> *i hook my homies cutty up with a single 15 inch solo with hydros check it out here are some pics of it and its at 3.25 cubic feet
> 
> 
> ...


That's tight. I had the two 15" L7s but I didn't have any hydros to work around. My project car has air ride but I do t plan on putting a system in it


----------

